# Powercab issues again!!!



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I got my Powercab back about a week ago and its been working fine until now.

When I plug it in the cab lights up and and the first screen comes on an then when it goes to the second boot screen it just starts blinking and nothing happens. No track power led comes on either.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mr Moose

It must be that your magnetic personality is frying all of your
electronics. You're going to have to zip your lips and not let
the magic smile get to your stuff.

If a reset to factory defaults doesn't restore operations it
sounds like the need to get ahold of the factory again. NCE
has an 'off' type button, where, as I understand it, Digitrax
requires you to pull a power plug for some situations.
If you haven't already,
you might try that 'off' button or whatever they label it.

Don

Don


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I took my powercab and plug it into my programming track which is seperate from the layout and it works just fine.....It must be in the wiring of the turnouts that I have been working on.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's it, if it detects a short it will keep turning itself off and on again.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

I checked all the turnout wiring and its all good no shorts. So I switched out the pcp panels using the one that I had on my program track and my PowerCab started working again.
My RJ12 Cable ends fit loosely in the RJ12 ports so I ordered a new cable for it.


----------

